# GE Washer vibrates like crazy in Spin Cycle



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

medicpg said:


> The washer goes thru the spin cycle fine but the clothes are still very wet when finished. The basket spins fine.


Spins fast enough, long enough? The machine keeps spitting out water during the spin cycle? The clothes have an extraordinarily fine weave? This is very strange.

http://www.acmehowto.com/howto/appliance/washer/diagwasher.php


----------



## medicpg (Apr 13, 2010)

*GE Washer spin cycle works but clothes are still wet*

The Machine seems to spin pretty quickly, in terms of long enough? It seems to..I didnt time it but I am guessing at least 30 seconds


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Time the spin cycle...if it's only 30 seconds there's a problem. Try to estimate the RPMs as well. 

Scoot the washer out and look for oil on the floor or small bits of black rubber or any kind of burnt smell...all are indicators of a mechanical malfunction. Sometimes it's an easy DIY fix.


----------



## medicpg (Apr 13, 2010)

*GE Washer spin cycle works but clothes are still wet*

RPMS have to be alot since it is moving very quickly. I think to quickly to count.

I will time it, I am sure it's more than 30 seconds. Didnt see any oil or see any Rubber or smell anything. Will check it all out again tonite when I get home


----------



## medicpg (Apr 13, 2010)

So I posted earlier trying to find out why my clothes are still wet after the spin cycle.

Last nite I watched the basket as it spun, it spins fast and long so I know it's working. But what appears to be happening is that the basket vibrates and rocks so much during the spin cycle that instead of the water draining to the bottom of the tub...it is thrown back up in the air and gets the clothes wet again.

The unit is a GE wpsr3100w0ww Top Load Washer

Any Idea as to how to reduce the vibrations? I already leveled the machine.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Have you tried a spin cycle with nothing in the basket to see if has the same symptoms? 

If it spins without vibrating/walking with no load try it with a load and make sure it's balanced during the spin cycle. 

If it still vibrates with no load in the basket there may be disconnected or broken springs which can be replaced.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

medicpg said:


> So I posted earlier trying to find out why my clothes are still wet after the spin cycle.
> 
> Last nite I watched the basket as it spun, it spins fast and long so I know it's working. But what appears to be happening is that the basket vibrates and rocks so much during the spin cycle that instead of the water draining to the bottom of the tub...it is thrown back up in the air and gets the clothes wet again.
> 
> ...


I would suggest either a loose belt (slipping?) or washer out of level. But since you leveled it, (did you level East-West axis and North South????):yes::no:?!


----------



## medicpg (Apr 13, 2010)

I leveled in all directions. I did just change the belt when I replaced the Transmission a few months back but for $5 I may do it again. I was thinking of changing the suspension rod and springs


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

What are you putting into the machine? Sounds to me like you might be overloading and/or unbalancing the load.
Most of the time when I experienced laundry coming out dripping, the load was either too large or unbalanced.

In the "old days" mfr's used to put an off-balance switch and buzzer in the machines; at least Sears did.
When the machine vibrated or wobbled too much, the limit switch would cut power to the motor and transmission, and sound an alarm buzzer.

I also have to agree with you in that the springs / suspension might be shot.

How old is this machine?

KE2KB


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

why was trans replaced?-spinning in agitation or for this problem? is this problem only since you replaced trans? ..if it's o/b that bad i would suspect the hub is worn or also may have bad or not properly torqued hub nut. you can just eyeball struts-good or bad. belt won't cause this. need more info.


----------



## medicpg (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone...problem seems to be solved and I thought I would pass on the info

I had to replace the Split Nut under the Tub as well as the conical Nut that holds it down. The split nut had worn down so the basket was not firmly held and during the spin cycle and it was completely off balance

Thanks for all your tips


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

medicpg said:


> Hi Everyone...problem seems to be solved and I thought I would pass on the info
> 
> I had to replace the Split Nut under the Tub as well as the conical Nut that holds it down. The split nut had worn down so the basket was not firmly held and during the spin cycle and it was completely off balance
> 
> Thanks for all your tips


Your sharing the information is really appreciated, especially for me who fiddled around with all the washing machines that we owned over the years. Among them. Westinghouse stackable washer/dryer; Sears, side-by-side;Maytag stackable (Manual, (rotating) controls. A/o Touch controls::yes::thumbsup:!


----------

